# Ordner auf Netzlaufwerk erstellen



## clemson (21. Sep 2005)

Hallo!

Ich muss mit meiner Web-Applikation einen Ordner auf einem Netzlaufwerk erstellen...

Wie mache ich das?


----------



## The_S (21. Sep 2005)

So wies überall anders auch geht. File + mkdir().


----------



## Bleiglanz (21. Sep 2005)

clemson hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Ich muss mit meiner Web-Applikation einen Ordner auf einem Netzlaufwerk erstellen...
> 
> Wie mache ich das?



wo denn: beim Client oder am Server?

ist das Netzlaufwerk schon eingebunden?


----------



## clemson (21. Sep 2005)

Ich muss einen Ordner auf dem Server erstellen; das Netzlaufwerk muss ich auch erst einbinden...


----------



## The_S (21. Sep 2005)

clemson hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich muss einen Ordner auf dem Server erstellen; das Netzlaufwerk muss ich auch erst einbinden...



achso, dann kannst das natürlich nicht so machen wie ich geschrieben hab.


----------



## clemson (21. Sep 2005)

hmm, das hab ich mir schon gedacht... wär wohl zu einfach...

Grundsätzlich ist es aber möglich, oder?


----------



## Bleiglanz (21. Sep 2005)

fast nicht, wegen der credentials für die Freigabe

such mal im Forum, war mal ein längerer Thread dazu da


----------



## clemson (21. Sep 2005)

Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> fast nicht, wegen der credentials für die Freigabe


was meinst du damit?



			
				Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> such mal im Forum, war mal ein längerer Thread dazu da


okey, werd mal gucken

danke erstmal...


----------



## Bleiglanz (21. Sep 2005)

bevor du lange suchst:

wenn du die Freigabe fest auf dem Server reinhängst (als X: von mir aus) dann ist das alles KEIN Problem

es geht nur darum, dass man auf eine geschützte Freigabe 

\\SERVERNAME\Freigabe_mit_Auth

von Java aus nicht draufkommt wegen der Authentifizierung...

siehe auch http://jcifs.samba.org/


----------



## clemson (21. Sep 2005)

hmm, die freigabe auf dem server dürfte eigentlich kein problem sein...

wie mache ich dann das erstellen des ordners? läuft das dann gleich ab, als wie wenn der ordner auf einem lokalen laufwerk erstellt werden würde??


----------



## MoKu (30. Sep 2005)

Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> bevor du lange suchst:
> 
> wenn du die Freigabe fest auf dem Server reinhängst (als X: von mir aus) dann ist das alles KEIN Problem
> 
> ...



würde es nicht irgendwie so gehen ?


\\SERVERNAME\Freigbe_mit_Auth /USER: MoKu etc.. ?
ich weiss es nicht mehr auswendig wie es genau unktioniert. aber irgendwie sollte das schon klappen. google mal danach.


----------



## thE_29 (30. Sep 2005)

Via net use Befehl!

Zuerst, lässt du dir mit FileSystemView.getRoots die ganzen Laufwerksbuchstaben zurückgeben!

Dann suchst nen freien raus und führst via Runtime.exec den Befehl aus

net use LAUFWERKSBUCHSTABE \\SERVERNAME\Freigabename [Kennwort] [/USER:[Domäne\]Benutzer


Die [] sind optional!

dh, wenn keine authentifizierung gebraucht ist geht das

net use X: \\SERVERNAME\Freigabe

wenn User bla mit pw xx ist

net use X: \\SERVERNAME\Freigabe xx /USER:bla

und bei einer Domäne

net use X: \\SERVERNAME\Freigabe xx /USER:domäne\bla


----------

